# Ticker list American small caps



## Gringotts Bank (24 November 2012)

Hiya,

Would anyone have a ticker list of small cap American stocks?  Any of the major exchanges, doesn't matter.

Thanks.


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2012)

I've got the watch list for the russel 3000. Remind me tomorrow and I will see if I can produce a list...how can I do that on amibroker?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> I've got the watch list for the russel 3000. Remind me tomorrow and I will see if I can produce a list...how can I do that on amibroker?




Thanks for the offer Canoz.  

I ended up going to Finviz, where they have a really good stock screener.  For anyone else interested in doing the same, just download every stock (no filters), paste it into excel, then create a column "close*volume" for liquidity, then get excel to delete stocks of low liquidity and high price.  Gets you a reasonable list to work with.


----------

